# Star Wars Aoc



## Trik (May 18, 2002)

What did people think of the New Star wars movie and how long did they wait for it haha
Trik


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

I didn't have to wait at all.  My company bought us tickets, so all I had to do was show up.  Very cool.

We also went to the midday showing, so it wasn't very crowded.

The only problem was that I didn't go with any other real SW geeks like myself.  So as soon as we got out of the movie, everyone was back to talking about work...


----------



## Izzy (May 18, 2002)

Most definitely this is an awesome movie...I've seen it twice now in a digital theater and I'm itching to go again.  This is probably my favorite in the whole Star Wars saga...the force is strong with this one


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

that thing wasn't made on Macs. Do you REALLY believe what Lucas and the guy from ILM said on stage???

No Powerbook or G4 is halfway capable of even rendering the wireframe model of one of those Maya shots in time...

Maya has one of the slowest renderes on the market, and the OS X version of Maya - sorry to say that - is a big piece of crap! Instable, slow...buarg....you really need a beast of a workstation to actually work with such high quality shots - even when they are tuned down to "preview" quality, and the both the current PowerMacs and the PowerBooks just don't have the power (concerning bus bandwith, Mhz, cache size etc.) to work with these amounts of data...

I red something in the german Maya forum that a cluster of eleven Octane2's always travelled with the production crew to check how the recorded material *might* fit into the already rendered maya scenes (some where rendered before shooting, some afterwards). I actually don't understand why they didn't take a server rack with them, but well, I'm no movie producer...

btw: I love the movie


----------



## simX (May 19, 2002)

Yeah, I must say that Star Wars Episode II rocked.  It's been a while that I've seen a movie in a big theater, and it was great.   Two and a half hours of edge-of-your-seat-y goodness. 

It was also really cool to see the prequel trilogy start to come together with the original trilogy.


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

I saw it at 10:00 AM on Thursday. It rocked. That huge fighting scene was one of the best fighting scenes I've ever seen. Mabye this is just because I saw it in a standard theater, but did anybody else think the picture quality wasn't all that great? I mostly noticed it in dark spots.

There's one digital theater in San Antonio. I need to go see if their playing SW:AOC.


----------



## ulrik (May 19, 2002)

THe picture-quality of the non-digital version is really bad! THey did ittentionaly, I think, to push the digital cinemas even more.

I was surprised of how many new techniques Lucas used! In no SW movie did he use special camera positions, but the fight between Dooku and Ani is great when it comes to camera work! Not to mention the "Private Ryan" style shots during the fight at the end, where it looks like it is shot with a handycam from a war reporter.

I didn't like Episode 1 that much until I got the Phantom's Cut, which is a lot better. But Episode 2 is great. I saw it two times now in the cinema and several times at home, and now, I would even say it fits into the original three...though it has more plot and more conversation than any other SW movie I think.

Most people complain about the death from Django, but I find it realistic that Mace Winduu has no problem killing even a skilled bounty hunter, after all, he's a jedi master.

But still, I'd say they shouldn't have cloned Django but Yoda  Imagine the arena scene and now throw ten fighting Yodas in there...

...but that would be boring


----------



## nkuvu (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *I didn't like Episode 1 that much until I got the Phantom's Cut, which is a lot better.*


You're talking about the Phantom Edit, right?  Or at least, that's what I have heard it called.  Where JarJar is basically removed from the movie?  I want to see that...  


> *Most people complain about the death from Django, but I find it realistic that Mace Winduu has no problem killing even a skilled bounty hunter, after all, he's a jedi master.*


How can anyone complain?  Boba Fett was killed by Han Solo, more by accident than anything else.  Han Solo was basically blind at the time, too.

Even Luke, who was not as good of a Jedi as Mace Winduu (IMO) had no problems dealing with Boba Fett when confronting him.  He could easily have finished Boba Fett if he hadn't been distracted by the laser cannon from the sail barge...



Ohh, I am sounding like a geek more and more -- I'd better shut up now before it gets too bad...


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Hey Boba Fett didn't die, he escaped and got a new ship, the Slave 2, which he used to rescue the Slave 1 from the Republic Shipyards.

Don't ask me how I know this


----------



## nkuvu (May 19, 2002)

The books are a separate universe than the movies IMO...


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

Just came back from seeing Episode II..  it was great.  Worth seeing.

My favorite scene was the large battle one was well.    I was on the edge of my seat!  It's cool to see how Anakin started to go over to the Dark Side as well.  The effects were great.

Go see this movie if you haven't already.  It's a blast.


----------



## ulrik (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> 
> How can anyone complain?  Boba Fett was killed by Han Solo, more by accident than anything else.  Han Solo was basically blind at the time, too.
> *



This is the only scene in the original trilogy which REALLY pisses me off! I am a big Boba Fett fan, I just love this character...but the way he dies is just....well....he deserved something better than dying in a stupid joke where nobody laughs...


----------



## simX (May 19, 2002)

Um, I forget how Boba Fett dies.  Can someone clue me in?


----------



## ulrik (May 19, 2002)

Han Solo, who is still nearly blind, gets warned by Chewbacca that Boba is standing behind him. Han still has the weapon of one of the skiff guards in his hands. He turns around and accidentely hits the flight pack from Boba which starts, flying him towards Jabba's barge. He slams against the barge and falls into Sarlac.

A great death for a great character


----------



## xaqintosh (May 19, 2002)

actually, Boba fett doesn't really die. He's in the Sarlacc pit, but he blasts his way out with one of his many weapons, and some other bounty hunter (the guy with the brain surgery and the big cloth on his head to cover the scar or something)Then they become friends and Boba Fett gets another ship and a new suit of armor  

(correct me if I'm wrong about any of this)

Also, I didn't like Jango Fett's Death at all. It was pathetic. Yoda was incredibly cool in this movie. It was pretty funny when he started fighting Count Dooku  

p.s. Jar Jar is the worst character ever in Star Wars.


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *p.s. Jar Jar is the worst character ever in Star Wars. *


I don't like Jar-Jar either, but you're judging him based on his accent. He's actually pretty smart in this movie.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 19, 2002)

I'm not judging him on his accent, although I hate it. I just think he looks, acts, talks, sounds, and _is_ goofy and pathetic. Also, how is he smart?


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

Jar-Jar gave a very successful speech in front of the senate. He knew what he was talking about. He wasn't just reading a script.


----------



## Gwailo (May 19, 2002)

Maybe they rendered on this 
http://www.apple.com/xserve/

haha


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Han Solo, who is still nearly blind, gets warned by Chewbacca that Boba is standing behind him. Han still has the weapon of one of the skiff guards in his hands. He turns around and accidentely hits the flight pack from Boba which starts, flying him towards Jabba's barge. He slams against the barge and falls into Sarlac.
> 
> A great death for a great character  *



I don't remember seeing this in the movie..... is this from the book?


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I don't remember seeing this in the movie..... is this from the book? *


No, this is from the movie.  Han Solo says "Boba Fett?  Boba Fett?  Where?" then spins around with the gaffi stick or whatever.  I know, gaffi sticks are for Tusken Raiders, but it looked a lot like one.

Anyway, the whole blasting his way out of the Sarlacc isn't in the movie, so I assume it's in the book...


----------



## ulrik (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *actually, Boba fett doesn't really die. He's in the Sarlacc pit, but he blasts his way out with one of his many weapons, and some other bounty hunter (the guy with the brain surgery and the big cloth on his head to cover the scar or something)Then they become friends and Boba Fett gets another ship and a new suit of armor  *



In the original plot...he's dead. What the books say is something different...


----------



## ulrik (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Jar-Jar gave a very successful speech in front of the senate. He knew what he was talking about. He wasn't just reading a script. *



Actually, Jar-Jar is responsible for the success of the later Empire. Without his stupidity, Palpatine would not be able to command the clone army legaly...if Padme would have been on Coruscant, this speech would have never been delivered. Palpatine knew how easily he could persuade Jar-Jar to work as one of his tools.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 20, 2002)

Jar Jar wasn't smart at all, maybe he thought he was, but he wasn't. The entire empire is his fault. 

Also, Boba Fett coming back to life is in the books, and at the website (www.starwars.com)


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh_
> *I'm not judging him on his accent, although I hate it. I just think he looks, acts, talks, sounds, and is goofy and pathetic. Also, how is he smart?*


Granted his voice is a bit on the annoying side, but Padme entrusted him with her position near the beginning of the movie.  She must have had good reason to.


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *
> Granted his voice is a bit on the annoying side, but Padme entrusted him with her position near the beginning of the movie.  She must have had good reason to. *


Yeah, it was in the script.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 20, 2002)

actually, he was only there because the Gungans have a different system of honor, based on heroicism vs. experience and wisdom. Since Jar Jar was a "hero" of the last war, he became the Gungan Representative, and thus the only person for Padme to choose


----------



## googolplex (May 21, 2002)

I still haven't been able to see it since I've been away since Thursday. I'm going to see it soon.

Its nice to know that everything can be blamed on Jar Jar though .


----------



## symphonix (May 22, 2002)

I liked it all up, though there were a few scenes in it that were just far-fetched.

<SPOILER WARNING>
The entire droid-production-line scene made no #@$@ sense. Why would a doorway lead onto a retracting walkway thingy that dumps our heroes onto a conveyor belt? Sure, its action and adventure, but it has to be realistic.
</SPOILER WARNING>

Other than that, I loved it.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 22, 2002)

Ok, lets all put our heads together and find out why 


> <SPOILER WARNING>
> The entire droid-production-line scene made no #@$@ sense. Why would a doorway lead onto a retracting walkway thingy that dumps our heroes onto a conveyor belt? Sure, its action and adventure, but it has to be realistic.
> </SPOILER WARNING>



I am *sure* that Lucas had a reason, he _had_ to!


----------



## dlookus (May 22, 2002)

OK this thread is far too much of a lovefest. This movie had serious flaws:

1. The acting from most of the main characters was dry as if they were reading the lines for the first time. The CG characters (Yoda especially) at least have some expression on their faces when they speak.

2. The dialog is unforgivable.

3. The romance scenes were painful (and not in the way they were meant to be.)

4.Many of the characters were still really cartoony (especially the CG informant who scratches his ass and has a mustache and a dirty T-shirt. Many of the robots as well.) I find this really annoying.

5. Too many english speaking aliens. Where were all these english speakers in the original series?

6. The attempt at humor was really sorry. C3PO's jokes were especially terrible.

7. Everyone (and I mean everyone) in the theater was laughing when Padme just got up and dusted herself off after falling off the ship. Really lame.

All those things aside, the movie was decent. The effects were incredible. The story was pretty good. Some of the characters were pretty damn cool (Dooku, Jango Fett and the leader of the flying guys), and the end was pretty great. I just get angry when something has the potential to be really good, but has aspects that are not only annoying but sometimes infuriating.

George Lucas needs to get off his high horse and start listening to people. He constantly defends the awful aspects of epsisode 1 by saying things like "It's for kids. Kid's love Jar-jar." I'm not buying it. I was 2 when I saw SW for the first time, and I didn't need all these cartoony characters or bad puns.


----------



## apb3 (May 22, 2002)

I agree.

However, for me, the last 40 minutes or so made me forget about all the crap that came before - until you brought it up...

Lucas really does need to loosen up a bit and let someone - ANYONE - else write, at least, the dialogue.


----------



## dlookus (May 22, 2002)

And I agree with you (to an extent) with the exceptions of #s 6 and 7.


----------



## apb3 (May 22, 2002)

Huh?

Did you just disagree with yourself?

Oh wait! I see.

You're right. #s 6 and 7 did taint the last part. AND, I really hated the whole C3PO head/body mismatch. Now come on, wouldn't he need an ADC/DVI adapter at least to put his head on a battle droid and vice versa


----------



## xaqintosh (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *He constantly defends the awful aspects of epsisode 1 by saying things like "It's for kids. Kid's love Jar-jar." I'm not buying it. I was 2 when I saw SW for the first time, and I didn't need all these cartoony characters or bad puns. *



seriously, I'm 13 (not really a little kid, but I was 11 for episode I) and Jar Jar is just too stupid to be in Star Wars.


----------



## symphonix (May 22, 2002)

There was a lot in the movie that just left you wondering _why?!_ 

C3PO's head-mismatch scene was just ridiculous. Whatever adapter they used snapped anyway when the plot required it, letting artoo wander into the middle of a firefight to rescue 3PO's head. WHY?

Would anyone have been disappointed if R2 and 3PO just stayed out of the scene completely?

I liked the diner, though. It reminded me, when it appeared in the establishing shot, of American Graffitti. A forgivable bit of self-indulgence, I suppose.


----------

